# Buying nuts!!!



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

O...it's pretty expensive!......I used to buy them by weight from rd 233 but the shop has shut. Does anyone know anywhere in maadi degla where you can buy nuts by weight? Cashews and almonds?? I know car4 does but I'm not near there.
Thank you!


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

There is nut shop on Road 9, located near Lucilles. Gourmet sells them online also. I think prices went up because they put a tariff on imported nuts.


----------



## kr311 (Mar 9, 2014)

I have seen one somewhere around street 152. As I am new to this area not sure about the exact location. Sorry for that.


----------



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

Well I found a great shop next to the post office by the metro station on road 9..... Every kind if nut imaginable.....and all by weight and reasonable prices too! Problem solved! Thanks guys.


----------



## kr311 (Mar 9, 2014)

tracyc11 said:


> Well I found a great shop next to the post office by the metro station on road 9..... Every kind if nut imaginable.....and all by weight and reasonable prices too! Problem solved! Thanks guys.


Oh great!
Happy to hear that


----------

